# Little Britain USA - Bodybuilders



## Incredible Bulk (Sep 19, 2007)

Expect some stick guys!

lmfao.....here we go











no idea how to inbed


----------



## Ollie B (Mar 14, 2007)

PMSL!! thats funny


----------



## liberator (Aug 27, 2008)

OMG thats fcuking hilarious, PMSL... :lol: :lol:

can't wait for the rest of them....


----------



## gym rat (Jul 10, 2007)

lol that was hilarious.lol


----------



## itraininthedark (Oct 3, 2007)

PMSL!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Incredible Bulk (Sep 19, 2007)

i'll get the rest up when i find them


----------



## TH0R (Aug 15, 2007)

LMFAO class, the 2nd one I was in tears


----------



## BigDom86 (Jul 27, 2008)

LOL that second one


----------



## guinness (Jul 14, 2008)

very funny!!


----------



## TaintedSoul (May 16, 2007)

hahaha been waiting to see these ones.


----------



## Slamdog (Jun 11, 2007)

oh dear.... i can see the **** taking happening now....


----------



## Ollie B (Mar 14, 2007)

let the **** taking on roids begin


----------



## sonofwacky (Apr 22, 2008)

L.o.L. the 2nd 1 ... that guys face


----------



## Harry1436114491 (Oct 8, 2003)

Funny as, wonder if the American are ready foir this yet.


----------



## the_muss (May 16, 2008)

I'm not looking forward to when my mates watch this....:no:


----------



## Patch (May 30, 2007)

fvcking brilliant that


----------



## GSleigh (Jan 22, 2008)

lol.. That second one is well funny! LOL


----------



## Beklet (May 13, 2005)

Gah I have no sound but damn that looks funny!!!


----------



## kyrocera (Oct 13, 2004)

Removed from youtube but still see it here

http://www.littlebritain.pl/little_britain_usa_video.html


----------



## dawse (Mar 22, 2007)

:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## robdog (Dec 2, 2003)

Second one has been removed.


----------



## offo (Apr 10, 2006)

they removed the 2nd one


----------



## anabolic ant (Jun 5, 2008)

its a killer...so damn funny!!!!

here's the missing second one:

http://www.littlebritain.pl/little_britain_usa_video.html


----------



## kyrocera (Oct 13, 2004)

Didnt i post that already ???

You need to open your eyes offo and robdog


----------



## leveret (Jun 13, 2007)

Makes me think of supercell and Nytol LOL xxx


----------



## Jock (Apr 8, 2003)

Funny but the whole gay routine is a bit tired now.


----------



## BigDom86 (Jul 27, 2008)

liam why does it make you think of them :/ your odd


----------



## offo (Apr 10, 2006)

we could of posted them during when u put them up mate...


----------



## Beklet (May 13, 2005)

Ha ha I have sound now oh that's too funny!!!! :lol:


----------



## MaKaVeLi (Aug 12, 2008)

LMFAO! i love Little Britain:lol:


----------



## Girl4 (May 20, 2008)

Jock said:


> Funny but the whole gay routine is a bit tired now.


lol...it seems to be alive and kicking on here though....I would hazard a guess that 1 in 3 posts has at least some reference to shirt lifting :laugh: :whistling:


----------



## hertderg (Jun 15, 2007)

Second vid has been taken down - anyone save a copy ?


----------



## kyrocera (Oct 13, 2004)

hertderg said:


> Second vid has been taken down - anyone save a copy ?


You guys really need to read the entire thread. :tongue:

for the 3rd time posted.

http://www.littlebritain.pl/little_britain_usa_video.html

Mark and Tom :thumbup1:



offo said:


> we could of posted them during when u put them up mate...


Unless it took you 2hrs to post i doubt that.

My post = 1:45

Robdog = 3:24

Offo = 3:39


----------

